# Magnetic Ride..worth it or just more problems?



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

I've just seen an ad for a 2007 Mk2 V6 S Tronic 63K miles that has good service history etc.
It has loads of extra options fitted, one of them being *Magnetic Ride*.

Is there anything I should be aware of re maintenance? How do I tell if it is working properly? 
Is this going to bite me in the ass some years down the road with a huge replacement bill?
Thanks

Apparently it seems well liked, just wondering about any problems?
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117825


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Replacement shocks are more expensive. You can put them into a service mode that allows you to bounce them to see if they are working correctly.

In sport mode they're firmer than normal suspension, otherwise they're softer. You have to be on a *very* smooth road for sports mode.


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

Dash said:


> You can put them into a service mode that allows you to bounce them to see if they are working correctly.


Thanks.........how do I do this? Ah, found it....

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=144307&start=0


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Murphy's Law: "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong."


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting about the magnetic ride test mode, never knew about that. Personally never use magnetic ride, does anyone?

Will cost you more op if you need to replace anything but will always make the car more desirable when you come to sell.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I use them for two conditions; on the autobahn, above 160kph and on Alpline roads. At autobahn speeds, it reduces the "bounce" from uneven road surfaces and on mountain roads, it keeps the car flatter in tight turns. For just driving around town or normal driving at lower speeds, I leave it off.

I have a 2007 3.2 Quattro with 72k on the clock and have had no problems with the mag shocks.


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Looking like it may be a good buy, depending on viewing and a test drive of course.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I only use mine because it also makes the exhaust noisy and puts a bit more weight into the steering.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Dash - To your comment "...because it also makes the exhaust noisy..." How is the mag shock system connected to the exhaust system? I thought this was only through the use of Sport Mode.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I might be wrong but think the RS comes with the S button instead of the magnetic ride damper button, when the s button is pressed it activates magnetic ride and also opens the exhaust flap on the passenger side.

Mag ride was an option on the RS


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ bhoy78 - Ah, okay. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, exactly this. The Sport button has a couple of positives, it opens a flap to make more noise and adds some weight to the steering. On the flip side, it sets the magnetic ride to teeth shattering and turns the throttle response curve to even more artificial.

I hope to get the throttle response mapped out to be linear at some point, but the mag ride I'd rather be on it's own button, it's good when travelling at pace on smooth enough roads, but it is very hard when at slower speeds.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Could always do the flapper mod Dash and have that nice roar all the time


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Had them, tried changing the mode a couple of times then never bothered


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

deeve said:


> Had them, tried changing the mode a couple of times then never bothered


The difference is not massive. But its there, better to have and not use than want to use and not have ;-)


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

Well I will soon find out as I bought the car today and collect it on Tuesday. The seller did flick the Mag Ride on and off for me whilst I was driving, and there is quite a difference in ride. With it on, the car rides like my Mini Cooper S, with it off it's very comfortable, while still being firm. 
I am sure I will be trying it out on some good country roads, not that there's that many left!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Have to say I use mine quite often and enjoy having it. Definitely improves handling and with such poor roads near me anyway I don't really notice the more uncomfortable ride much


----------

